# Kessinger Reprints



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 22, 2008)

I've been finding a number of interesting reprints by Kessinger Publishing lately. In fact, the number of works available here is amazing (works of M'Crie, Howe, Mather, Rutherford, Miller and many others). Here are a few highlights:

William Symington, _Messiah the Prince_ (November 2007)
John Brown of Haddington, _A Short Catechism for Young Children_ (July 2006)
James Gibson, _The Public Worship of God: Its Authority and Modes, Hymns and Hymn Books_ (September 2007)
William Binnie, _The Church_ (November 2007)
Thomas Case, _Correction, Instruction; Or The Rod And The Word: A Treatise On Afflictions_ (June 2007)
William Shaw, _A History Of The English Church V2: During The Civil Wars And Under The Commonwealth 1640-1660_ (June 2007)
George Gillespie, _Aaron's Rod Blossoming: Or The Divine Ordinance Of Church Government Vindicated_ (June 2007)
Alexander Smith Paterson, _A Concise System Of Theology: Being The Shorter Catechism Of The Assembly Of Divines, Analyzed And Explained_ (January 2007)
Samuel Willard, _The Complete Body of Divinity in Two Hundred and Fifty Expository Lectures V1_ (July 2003)
Samuel Willard, _The Complete Body of Divinity in Two Hundred and Fifty Expository Lectures V2_
Daniel Defoe, _Scottish Martyrs And Covenanters: An Interesting Series Of Narrative Tracts Illustrative Of The Doctrines Which Led To The Reformation From Popery_ (July 2007)
_Catechism On The Principles And Constitution Of The Free Church Of Scotland_ (November 2007)
_The Free Church Pulpit V1: Consisting Of Discourses By The Most Eminent Divines Of The Free Church Of Scotland (1848)_ (November 2007)


----------



## ADKing (Jan 23, 2008)

I have also been enjoying some of these reprints. I notice they also did one volume of James Hamilton from his (now out of print) six volume collected works. For those of you unfamiliar with Hamilton, he was a Church of Scotland/Free Church minister in the 1800s at Regent Square Presbyterian Church in London. If that sounds familiar, you might remember that is where Edward Irving preached. Hamilton was his succcesor! Hamilton, however, from all that I have read, seems quite orthodox and his litereary skill is breathtaking. His ability to paint word pictures gives a vividness to the texts on which he preached. Worth checking out


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 23, 2008)

This looks good; Andrew's work once again comes in handy.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 23, 2008)

ADKing said:


> I have also been enjoying some of these reprints. I notice they also did one volume of James Hamilton from his (now out of print) six volume collected works. For those of you unfamiliar with Hamilton, he was a Church of Scotland/Free Church minister in the 1800s at Regent Square Presbyterian Church in London. If that sounds familiar, you might remember that is where Edward Irving preached. Hamilton was his succcesor! Hamilton, however, from all that I have read, seems quite orhodox and his litereary skill is breathtaking. His ability to paint word pictures gives a vividness to the texts on which he prached. Worth checking out



 William Arnot's biography of James Hamilton (1814 - 1867) is available online here. He was influential both in Scottish and English Presbyterianism. 

Kessinger has reprinted several of his writings, found here.

The six volumes of his works (I especially enjoyed reading his treatise on family worship in volume 2), as well as other select works are available online as well.

_Works_, Vol. 1
_Works_, Vol. 2
_Works_, Vol. 3
_Works_, Vol. 4
_Works_, Vol. 5
_Works_, Vol. 6
_The Royal Preacher: Lectures on Ecclesiastes_
_Life of Bunyan_
_The Mount of Olives, and Other Lectures on Prayer_
_Lessons from the Great Biography_
_The Happy Home: Affectionately Inscribed to the Working People_
_A memoir of Richard Williams, surgeon : catechist to the Patagonian missionary society in Tierra del Fuego_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 4, 2008)

Matthew Poole, _Dialogue Between A Popish Priest And An English Protestant_ (November 2007)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 17, 2008)

_The Works of George Swinnock_ (Vol. 3) (November 2007)


----------



## Witsius (May 17, 2008)

Don't forget:
Amazon.ca: goode divine rule of faithAmazon.ca: goode divine rule of faith
Goode - Divine Rule of Faith, V.1 & 2.
(Though, as with many of them - I have a few - I would prefer to see RHB, or SGCB, etc. publish a nice (even, if possible, re-set) hard-bound copies of these Kessinger photocopies - many of which require some enhancement/correcting.)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 31, 2008)

Thomas Ridgley's _Body of Divinity_, Vol. 1: 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1432635824]Amazon.com: A Body Of Divinity V1: Wherein The Doctrines Of The Christian Religion Are Explained And Defended: Thomas Ridgley, James P. Wilson: Books[/ame] (June 2007)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 7, 2008)

Henry Smith's Sermons, vol. 2 (June 2007):

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/143265280X]Amazon.com: The Sermons Of Mr. Henry Smith V2: Together With A Preparative To Marriage, God's Arrow Against Atheists And Certain Godly And Zealous Prayers: Henry Smith, Thomas Fuller: Books[/ame]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 14, 2008)

John Ker, _Lectures on the History of Preaching_ (July 2006):

Amazon.com: Lectures On The History Of Preaching: John Ker, A. R. Macewen, William M. Taylor: Books


----------

